# VW Bulli camper bus



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Take off*

.
This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern. 
.









.
.
This build is from the prototype and after this is done I always do some changes in the drawing where necessary. So the final plan is a little (better) different. I used mostly Chery and Ash for the build. 
.
.
*Comments are much appreciated.*
.













































6













































*See also the blog of htl*


----------



## ZAGREB (Nov 19, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Take off*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


awesome,Dutchy
Great work mate


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Dutchy said:


> *Take off*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


you really are good at this Jon…...


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Take off*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Model work all the way!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Take off*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


That is a great job you did building and documenting the build. I once had a 1962, 23 window Microbus with sliding roof. I wish I still had it as the prices are out of sight. Of the 30 odd vehicles I've owned, the bus had to be one of my all time favorites.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Take off*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Quite a pile of parts Jan. I do love the results you got with this project. I will be fun to follow this blog to see how you built it.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Take off*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Glad you got started on your blog cause I was just about to stop showing mine not wanting to get in the way of you *great plans* and build.
Didn't what to take any to the *dark side *[scratch built] of VW builds. LOL


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Take off*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Details and precision from an accomplished modeller …. FIRST CLASS Dutchy…


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Cabine, Chapter 1*

.
This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern. 
.









.
.
This build is from the prototype and after this is done I always do some changes in the drawing where necessary. So the final plan is a little (better) different. I used mostly Chery and Ash for the build. 
.
.
*Comments are much appreciated.*
.






















































6













































11














































*See also the blog of htl*


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabine, Chapter 1*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Your attention to accurate detail is inspiring Dutchy, thank you…


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabine, Chapter 1*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


It's fun to watch this and think ya I did that Check, check, check, but then Dutchy's going to hit a place where I go O!!! that's what that was for. LOL

Dutchy added,

See also the blog of htl *AND see how to get it all messed up!!!!!*


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabine, Chapter 1*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


You are really good at this Jan. You have done even more complicated and difficult projects, but I have to say that this is my favorite, probably because it is so easy to relate the VW bus which we have all grown-up seeing a lot of them.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabine, Chapter 1*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> ...... according my pattern.
> 
> - Dutchy


WOT?!? No deviation… no big donk? no headders? no tracks? no dancing girsl… you Dutchmen… hmmm! 
KISS fan?

OK… you get a "*C*" for "*C*"ute…

*PS.* Didn't notice before… like your keyless *chuck* (love 'em)... Just as an FYI, while you have me captivated on the *chuck conversation *(hmm!)... have you seen these hollow arbour chuck set ?
Brilliant for small bore drilling… I love gadgets… I (hey it's the test pigeon LBD) tried this and have found it usefull!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabine, Chapter 1*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Hey *crowie* and *rc*... This *htl* and *Dutchy* side-by-side just about outstrips the Sydney to Hobart…


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Cabine, Chapter 1*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> Hey *crowie* and *rc*... This *htl* and *Dutchy* side-by-side just about outstrips the Sydney to Hobart…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


NO WAY, Ducky… The VW Blog's are better!!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Seats, Chapter 2*

.
This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern. 
.









.
.
This build is from the prototype and after this is done I always do some changes in the drawing where necessary. So the final plan is a little (better) different. I used mostly Chery and Ash for the build. 
.
.
*Comments are much appreciated.*
.































































*See also the blog of htl*


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Seats, Chapter 2*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Not sure how you figure out what to do from the glued on patterns Jan, but it is working good for you.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Seats, Chapter 2*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Stefand he's got another set a work sheets with more pictures of the parts with measurements and blowups of how the different parts go together.

The parts sheets he showed us on build page one really confused me at first cause I was used to getting what I needed from the plans but for those starting out [first time builders] it will be a great short cut for getting the parts cut and keeping the working drawing together.

I'll shut up now and let Dutchy tell his own story.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Seats, Chapter 2*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Mike you can download the first 3 chapters as a PDF of the building instructions for free. Maybe this will make clear how it works.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Seats, Chapter 2*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Marvelous model and great help for anyone wanting to build one.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Seats, Chapter 2*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Thanks *htl* and *ralbuck*,


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Seats, Chapter 2*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


i am also building this fine model and do not have any trouble following all the instructions …and let me add they are all in metric and i use imperial measurements :<))


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Front part 1, Chapter 3*

.
This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern. 
.









.
.
This build is from the prototype and after this is done I always do some changes in the drawing where necessary. So the final plan is a little (better) different. I used mostly Chery and Ash for the build. 
.
.
*Comments are much appreciated.*
.













































6













































11



































.
.

*LATER MORE ABOUT THE FRONT.*

.
.










*See also the blog of htl*


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Front part 1, Chapter 3*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Watching closely!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Front part 1, Chapter 3*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> Watching closely!
> 
> - stefang


Watching closely two!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Front part 1, Chapter 3*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Thank you Dutchy for the top "how to" photo diary…


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Front part 1, Chapter 3*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Watching even more closely 3


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Front part 1, Chapter 3*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


I'm watching too along with a bunch a others.
And finding it very interesting for sure!!!









*And loving the double sided tape trick.*


----------



## Pjonesy (Feb 20, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Front part 1, Chapter 3*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


I am back from my visit to Australia so I will be watching also.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Front part 1, Chapter 3*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> I am back from my visit to Australia so I will be watching also.
> 
> - Pjonesy


*PJ*... Was I down the pub when you visited?


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Emblem, Chapter 4*

.
This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern. 
.









.
.
This build is from the prototype and after this is done I always do some changes in the drawing where necessary. So the final plan is a little (better) different. I used mostly Chery and Ash for the build. 
.
.
*Comments are much appreciated.*
.






















































6














































11













































16













































21













































26













































31































































*See also the blog of htl*


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Emblem, Chapter 4*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Looks Perfect. Similar process as for making a feature ring segment for a segmented woodturned vessel.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Emblem, Chapter 4*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Beautiful project in itself!!!
Love the washer idea to get to the right size.
Now you've got enough for a couple a VW's.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Emblem, Chapter 4*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


You make it look too easy…

*PS. * I am convinced that Dutchmen are crazy… no not your emblem… or even clogs… can even ignore the *************************, the Amsterdam pot cafes and rubber bands for clamps… BUT… a plane over a metal jaw vice,









it's not like you're playing with big hunks of trees…


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Emblem, Chapter 4*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Dutchy, You have patience of a saint sir….


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Emblem, Chapter 4*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> Dutchy, You have patience of a saint sir….
> 
> - crowie


No I don't .


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Emblem, Chapter 4*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> . BUT… a plane over a metal jaw vice,
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Are you crazy? Have a second watch and you will see that the knife is free from the vise.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Emblem, Chapter 4*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> Are you crazy?
> - Dutchy


Proudly!


> Have a second watch and you will see that the knife is free from the vise.
> 
> - Dutchy


I keep telling my missus that 3" is LONG… Now, if that was true… you have clearance…however, in real life the distance looks short…

Nevertheless… I did note that you are "clear" of the vice… just… OK, my (little) bad! I just cringe when I see cutting blades near metal… and complimenting you for everything was getting boring…


----------



## George_SA (May 4, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Emblem, Chapter 4*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


WOW !


----------



## Edwin (Mar 11, 2010)

Dutchy said:


> *Emblem, Chapter 4*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


I was wondering how that was done . Thanks for sharing Dutchy


----------



## woodbot (Dec 9, 2014)

Dutchy said:


> *Emblem, Chapter 4*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Looks great and it gave me an idea for a segmented bowl. Thanks.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Small cabin parts, Chapter 5*

.
This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern. 
.









.
.
This build is from the prototype and after this is done I always do some changes in the drawing where necessary. So the final plan is a little (better) different. I used mostly Chery and Ash for the build. 
.
.
*Comments are much appreciated.*
.






















































6













































11



























*See also the blog of htl*


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Small cabin parts, Chapter 5*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Great job!!!
I hadn't got around to playing with the head lights.
And the VW emblem.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Small cabin parts, Chapter 5*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Damn* Dutchy *and *#4*! Don't you guys celebrate the festive season. You are interrupting my drinking with all these blogs.

OK. I'll drink to this presentation!

*PS.* Can still only find zippers in Churchill! They all look at me stupid when I mention wooden buttons.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Small cabin parts, Chapter 5*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Nice work Jan. It can save a lot of work to use inexpensive things that would be work intensive if you made them yourself.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Front doors, Chapter 6*

.
This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern. 
.









.
.
This build is from the prototype and after this is done I always do some changes in the drawing where necessary. So the final plan is a little (better) different. I used mostly Chery and Ash for the build. 
.
.
*Comments are much appreciated.*
.



  










































6














































11


















*See also the blog of htl*


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Front doors, Chapter 6*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Amazing amount of work goes into these models Jan, but your results are sure worth it.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Front doors, Chapter 6*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


so i am thinking i see you use the patterns glued onto wood and you just let them on while fitting and all operations maybe i would not have had so much trouble if i did it like this your method :<))


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Front doors, Chapter 6*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> so i am thinking i see you use the patterns glued onto wood and you just let them on while fitting and all operations maybe i would not have had so much trouble if i did it like this your method :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Sorry Tony I didn't told you. Working this way is much quicker than measuring all the pieces. And doing it this way it isn't important what measuring system is used.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Front doors, Chapter 6*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> Amazing amount of work goes into these models Jan, but your results are sure worth it.
> 
> - stefang


So you're not in for building this VW?


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Front doors, Chapter 6*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


oh I'm getting there Jan …just not have been in the shop in like 10 days ….it is SUPER COLD HERE ….TOO COLD TO ENJOY WOODWORKING …i have been working on puzzles and drinking hot cocoa in the nice warm house …..LMAO :<))


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Front doors, Chapter 6*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


What glue did you use?










Super?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Front doors, Chapter 6*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> ....it is SUPER COLD HERE ….TOO COLD TO ENJOY WOODWORKING …
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


For you guys that always complain about the cold!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Front doors, Chapter 6*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


*Dutchy*, How did you make the link in this picture, please?


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Front doors, Chapter 6*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> What glue did you use?
> 
> Super?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Yes super.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Front doors, Chapter 6*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> *Dutchy*, How did you make the link in this picture, please?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


The same as you do with a word. 
Select the picture subscription after it was downloaded. Than use the link button and enter the URL for this link. That's all
I think that even in a blockquote this can be done.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Front doors, Chapter 6*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> oh I m getting there Jan …just not have been in the shop in like 10 days ….it is SUPER COLD HERE ….TOO COLD TO ENJOY WOODWORKING …i have been working on puzzles and drinking hot cocoa in the nice warm house …..LMAO :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


How cold is cold?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Front doors, Chapter 6*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> ...................
> 
> Yes super.
> 
> - Dutchy


*Super*(b)!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Front doors, Chapter 6*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> ...The same as you do with a word…
> - Dutchy


*Merci beaucoup*... or as the French would say… *Heel hartelijk bedankt*!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Front doors, Chapter 6*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Dutchy, Thank you heaps for the hand kerfing tip;
I've managed to make a trade and scored a Pfeil #13/2 to help me have a go…

PS - Send a little of the cold this way as we're in another week of high 30's low 40's deg"C"....Damn hot!!


----------



## George_SA (May 4, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Front doors, Chapter 6*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Looking good!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Front doors, Chapter 6*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> I've managed to make a trade and scored a *Pfeil* #13/2 to help me have a go…
> - crowie


I *fer* Michelle,








had better stats than 13/2…!


> PS - Send a little of the cold this way as we re in another week of high 30 s low 40 s deg"C"....Damn hot!!
> - crowie


*crowie*, get GR8 to send you some of his cold (just not out of his exhaust)... He's freezing his puzzles off getting his Ford into the garage!

*PS.* Geez *Dutchy*, you attract a lot off weirdo comments to your normally sensible blogs!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Front part 2, Chapter 3*

.
This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern. 
.









.
.
This build is from the prototype and after this is done I always do some changes in the drawing where necessary. So the final plan is a little (better) different. I used mostly Chery and Ash for the build. 
.
.
*Comments are much appreciated.*
.













































6













































11













































16


















*See also the blog of htl*


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Front part 2, Chapter 3*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Good fit.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Front part 2, Chapter 3*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Well Dutchy I am convienced you are one master woodworker.
If that was me I would have gone mental and been taken away muttering Dak dak long before now
and thats Dak dak not quack quack!

A very impressive piece of precision woodworking, all detailed, well documented and photographed as well.
Definately an artisan at work!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Front part 2, Chapter 3*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Great job with the stepped out nose really brings the VW front to life.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Front part 2, Chapter 3*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


This is fun to watch! Nice work!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Front part 2, Chapter 3*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Just wondering if you were a Tool Maker, a Pattern Maker or a Mechanical Engineer in a previous life Dutchy…

Maybe a combination of all three along with master model maker…nice done sir!!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Front part 2, Chapter 3*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> Just wondering if you were a Tool Maker,...
> - crowie


He's gotta be a tool maker… He even makes this *tool *seem plausible.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Loadspace bottom, Chapter 7*

.
This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern. 
.









.
.
This build is from the prototype and after this is done I always do some changes in the drawing where necessary. So the final plan is a little (better) different. I used mostly Chery and Ash for the build. 
.
.
*Comments are much appreciated.*
.






















































6













































11













































16













































21













































26




































*See also the blog of htl*


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Loadspace bottom, Chapter 7*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


*We got our Dutchy fix for the day so!!!*


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Loadspace bottom, Chapter 7*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> *We got our Dutchy fix for the day so!!!*
> 
> - htl


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Loadspace bottom, Chapter 7*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Great work as usual Jan.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Loadspace bottom, Chapter 7*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> Great work as usual Jan.
> 
> - stefang


Thanks Mike.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Loadspace bottom, Chapter 7*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


I can't help but marvel every time I open your blog Dutchy…precision and precision…


----------



## darkmyble (Aug 12, 2017)

Dutchy said:


> *Loadspace bottom, Chapter 7*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


This is brilliant.. I purchased the plans from your site and having the ability to look at a step by step guide offers an unbelievable amount of information and confidence. As you know i run a very small shop but this project is definitely on my to do list.. astounding work and dedication and i just wanted to say i appreciate your work on this project it really is appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Side load space panel, Chapter 8*

.
This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern. 
.









.
.
This build is from the prototype and after this is done I always do some changes in the drawing where necessary. So the final plan is a little (better) different. I used mostly Chery and Ash for the build. 
.
.
*Comments are much appreciated.*
.













































6






















































*See also the blog of htl*


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Side load space panel, Chapter 8*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


That home made CNC makes the fancy detailing easier….nicely done Dutchy.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Side load space panel, Chapter 8*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> That home made CNC makes the fancy detailing easier….nicely done Dutchy.
> 
> - crowie


Thanks Peter. This milling machine is not a CNC, but it only has a digital readout.


----------



## George_SA (May 4, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Side load space panel, Chapter 8*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Looking Good. I like the detail work.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Back panel, Chapter 9*

.
This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern. 
.









.
.
This build is from the prototype and after this is done I always do some changes in the drawing where necessary. So the final plan is a little (better) different. I used mostly Chery and Ash for the build. 
.
.
*Comments are much appreciated.*
.













































6













































11




































*See also the blog of htl*


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Back panel, Chapter 9*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


I was half expecting the engine door would hinge open….


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Back panel, Chapter 9*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Me too!!!
LOL!!!


----------



## George_SA (May 4, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Back panel, Chapter 9*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Taking modeling to the next level!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Furniture, Chapter 10*

.
This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern. 
.









.
.
This build is from the prototype and after this is done I always do some changes in the drawing where necessary. So the final plan is a little (better) different. I used mostly Chery and Ash for the build. 
.
.
*Comments are much appreciated.*
.














































*See also the blog of htl*


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Furniture, Chapter 10*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Just like a real one…


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Furniture, Chapter 10*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


It better rotate or you wouldn't be getting out of there, nice touch.
Love the bench wood, what kind is it?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Furniture, Chapter 10*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


I remember that our newer camper van model had a little different arrangement with the table placed so that it could be accessed by swiveling the front seats around. The sink/cabinet was more in the middle. Your work on this looks perfect as usual.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Side windows, Chapter 11*

.
This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern. 
.









.
.
This build is from the prototype and after this is done I always do some changes in the drawing where necessary. So the final plan is a little (better) different. I used mostly Chery and Ash for the build. 
.
.
*Comments are much appreciated.*
.






















































6













































11













































*See also the blog of htl*


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

Dutchy said:


> *Side windows, Chapter 11*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


you are one very talented individual. 
great blog.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Side windows, Chapter 11*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Thanks Brian.


----------



## BruceBarber (Mar 14, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Side windows, Chapter 11*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Hi Dutchy ,,, the WORK you do is out of this world ,,,, what program do you use to make the own plans 
i make some plans from pictures and as i go i copy them down on paper for next time i might have to make the same plan

i take my hat off to you ,, the work is great 
Bruce


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Side windows, Chapter 11*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> Hi Dutchy ,,, the WORK you do is out of this world ,,,, what program do you use to make the own plans
> i make some plans from pictures and as i go i copy them down on paper for next time i might have to make the same plan
> 
> i take my hat off to you ,, the work is great
> ...


Thanks Bruce. I'm drawing in a 2D CAD program and Ducky is drawing it in SketchUp a 3D program


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Side windows, Chapter 11*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> ... I'm drawing in a 2D CAD program and Ducky is drawing it in SketchUp a 3D program
> - Dutchy


Thanks for the plug *Dutchy*.

*BB*, One of the advantages of SketchUp is that it's learning curve is shorted than other products and there are heaps of tutorial videos to assist the beginner (and even for more competent users as they graduate). The short coming of the free version (Make) is that it's a pain trying to print to 1:1 scale… there are many how tos, but as I have the *Pro version* I haven't bothered to follow that up.

Now Trimble (the author of SketchUp), in their "wisdom" (NOT), have decided to make the free 2018 version Internet based… Personally I haven't tried it but just the concept sucks in my opinion as any performance is based on reliable Internet availability and broadband width.

A suggestion (also for anyone else out there)... unless you have convinced yourself that you will *NEVER* use SketchUp, even if there is a slight chance you might surrender to the dark side, download the PC based free version from here while it is still available… even if it's for later use/consideration. Just work out which version you want (32bit or 64bit and operating system)... if not sure download all as it won't take up that much space and you'll have all bases covered… you can always delete what you don't need later.

*PS.* If you do decide to install SketchUp, just remember to run the installation as "Administrator"... righr click on the install program and choose the "Run as Administrator" option…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Side windows, Chapter 11*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


*Dutchy*,

When sanding lengths with or without the jig,









how do you ensure the line is kept straight and parallel?... and please don't say just "practice"!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Side windows, Chapter 11*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Ducky you said the 2018 V was web based so do I want to down load an older Version?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Side windows, Chapter 11*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> Ducky you said the 2018 V was web based so do I want to down load an older Version?
> 
> - htl


*#4*, It depends on your preferences… Do you prefer duck eggs and wipe out my lineage (hmm) or chook eggs.

If you want the latest with all the new bells and whistles the free version of 2018 is strictly WEB based (with tinker bells and tooters). There is no reason why you shouldn't try it (with all *your* spare time). Now if it doesn't work for you (for whatever reason… connection availability or slow bandwidth), the only free PC versions are currently, 2017 (64bit) and 2016 (64 and 32bit). No Idea how long they will remain downloadable and I'm speaking from Windows POW… Remember, all versions of Sketchup are independent and can co-exist on the same PC. Just watch your installation locations. You could use the 2018 WEB based version and if you loose Internet can always temporarily use a PC version… saved file version format depending.

If I may assume you will not exploit SketchUp, all the old PC versions (mentioned above) will continue to work until your next O/S upgrade… I still have to run Windows XP because of some old unsupported software…

This is just a heads up… and hopefully some of the options available to the free version users…

*PS.* Just ensure you have a backup of your appropriate PC version in case you need a PC re-build.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Side windows, Chapter 11*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Even the window sides get the Dutchy detailing…


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Side windows, Chapter 11*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> *Dutchy*,
> 
> When sanding lengths with or without the jig,
> 
> ...


Sorry Ducky that I did not wrote that before I made the bevel the side was already sanded parallel as you can see on the below picture.









And later on in my blog you will see that 100% parallelity isn't that important.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Side windows, Chapter 11*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> ... already sanded parallel…
> - Dutchy


Understood *Dutchy*, but then how do you sand just the bevel and not muck it up. Nearly every time I re-sand I change the line… I'm guessing I am using just a little too much pressure on one of my hands.

AND… OK, it was already sanded… but how did you manage to keep it parallel with the first sanding…


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Side windows, Chapter 11*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> AND… OK, it was already sanded… but how did you manage to keep it parallel with the first sanding…
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


The first sanding is the line of the template. I manage the bevel sanding by looking and looking and looking while I'm sanding. And as already said parallelity isn't that important. Later you will see what I mean.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Back window, Chapter 12*

.
This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern. 
.









.
.
This build is from the prototype and after this is done I always do some changes in the drawing where necessary. So the final plan is a little (better) different. I used mostly Chery and Ash for the build. 
.
.
*Comments are much appreciated.*
.























































6














































11













































16













































21






















































*See also the blog of htl*


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Back window, Chapter 12*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


So much fun to watch you build this Jan, and I am getting some good ideas for sanding with my disk sander.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Back window, Chapter 12*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


When I was getting ready to build my Bus, [that turned into a truck] I was amazed at the thought I could see put in to making these plans.
As such I love this building blog for showing details I hadn't noticed because of going to the dark side and scratch building some parts of it just a little bit different.
This blog will be a great help for any builder to see into the plan makers real intentions for these plans.
Out Standing!!!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Back window, Chapter 12*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> When I was getting ready to build my Bus, [that turned into a truck] I was amazed at the thought I could see put in to making these plans.
> As such I love this building blog for showing details I hadn t noticed because of going to the dark side and scratch building some parts of it just a little bit different.
> This blog will be a great help for any builder to see into the plan makers real intentions for these plans.
> Out Standing!!!
> ...


htl, be aware that in this blog the window parts are 6mm thick. In the final drawing, in consultation with Ducky, I have decided to make them 8mm


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Back window, Chapter 12*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> So much fun to watch you build this Jan, and I am getting some good ideas for sanding with my disk sander.
> 
> - stefang


Nice to hear you are enjoying.


----------



## darkmyble (Aug 12, 2017)

Dutchy said:


> *Back window, Chapter 12*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Hi Dutchy.. first off.. fantastic work!! I've purchased the plans so i'll give this a go when i have time.. one question regarding this blog. You have the trim going round the corner profiles.. is this because the half dowel is thin enough to bend without breaking? Or did you use some other process?

I love your plans by the way.. thorough and easy to follow. I particularly like the sketchup files.. makes life so much easier.. but then having these blogs by you and HTL also are invaluable.. thank you both.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Back window, Chapter 12*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> This blog will be a great help for any builder to see into the plan makers real intentions for these plans.
> *Out Standing*!!!
> 
> - htl


Only one word for this… "*Out Sanding*"... OK, I can't count (when it counts)...


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Back window, Chapter 12*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


But Dutchy, At 8mm they should be able to open that back door/window…PLEASE!!!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Back window, Chapter 12*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> But Dutchy, At 8mm they should be able to open that back door/window…PLEASE!!!
> 
> - crowie


Isn't that a nice challenge for you?


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Back window, Chapter 12*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


And the cooling fan, and radiator cap should really work. 
Just my $.01 I'm getting poorer by the minute!!!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Back window, Chapter 12*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> And the cooling fan, and radiator cap should really work.
> Just my $.01 I m getting poorer by the minute!!!
> 
> - htl


First you have to start your engine my friend.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Back window, Chapter 12*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Just a joke as the VW has no radiator to need a radiator cap. lol


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Back window, Chapter 12*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> Just a joke as the VW has no radiator to need a radiator cap. lol
> 
> - htl


That about starting the engine was a joke also


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Back window, Chapter 12*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> Just a *joke* as the VW has no radiator to need a radiator cap. lol
> 
> - htl
> 
> ...


OK, you jokers… who is *Abbott* and who is *Costello*?... You two cannot be *Laurel* and *Hardy* as they were silent comedians…


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Back window, Chapter 12*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> who is *Abbott* and who is *Costello*?.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Side doors, Chapter 13*

.
This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern. 
.









.
.
This build is from the prototype and after this is done I always do some changes in the drawing where necessary. So the final plan is a little (better) different. I used mostly Chery and Ash for the build. 
.
.
*Comments are much appreciated.*
.














































6













































11













































16













































21













































26













































31




































*See also the blog of htl*


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Side doors, Chapter 13*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> I can sure you that this is the best solution plans of woodworking parts  Give it a try and you will kbow it for sure i am leaving the link too see for your self guys :
> 
> - Darvis


*I did not used the link and also blocked Darvis. In my opinium this is spam.*


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Side doors, Chapter 13*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


And now we have doors that open and close with precision….


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Side doors, Chapter 13*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


You make sanding an art Jan!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Side doors, Chapter 13*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> You make sanding an art Jan!
> 
> - stefang


I have a heavy disk sander with speed regulation and I get high quality sand paper for free.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Side doors, Chapter 13*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


*GREAT JOB* on the doors, the spacer underneath the doors is a great touch for lining things up, 
I'm defiantly going the use this door hinge on something one day it's such a great solution for making the doors work..

That slower speed on the sander sounds like a winner to me.

It's the Free sand paper that makes all the difference, free makes everything better. LOL


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Side doors, Chapter 13*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


One thing I really like about this hinge is, if something happens with this hinge and it gets damaged it's all on the outside where it can be easily repaired.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Side doors, Chapter 13*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


*Dutchy*, Do you guys in Dutchland actually have a 4.2mm drill,








or were you too lazy to type the long 27/64" (4.219mm) actual size?

Here in Aus. our metric only exists in .5mm increments and I don't have a metal lathe to shave that .3mm off a 4.5mm cobalt drill bit.



> You make sanding an art Jan!
> 
> - stefang


Sickenning isn't it. When I sand, I wonder how can anyone sand curves into a straight piece of wood using a flat disc… That is why I continually quiz *Dutchy* about his sanding techniques!
Once I even tried sanding wearing a pair of clogs, to get in the mood, but all that achieved was unevenly ground toenails… through my, now open-toed clogs. 


> ... I get high quality sand paper for *free*...
> 
> - Dutchy


Darn, *You (Dutchy)*, *crowie*, *rc* and far too many other *LJ*'ers getting *free* goodies… Why is it that I have to give goodies away for* free *to make/keep friends?


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Side doors, Chapter 13*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Darn, You (Dutchy), crowie, rc and far too many other LJ'ers getting free goodies… Why is it that I have to give goodies away for free to make/keep friends?

*You got that right Ducky!!!!! LOL*


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Side doors, Chapter 13*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> *Dutchy*, Do you guys in Dutchland actually have a 4.2mm drill,
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Yes we have, but only as a HSS metal drill bit



> Darn, *You (Dutchy)*, *crowie*, *rc* and far too many other *LJ* ers getting *free* goodies… Why is it that I have to give goodies away for* free *to make/keep friends?
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Do *you* like a HSS drill bit set 1-6 mm, ascending 0,1 mm, 51 pcs. for free? Sent me a PM with your adress.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Side doors, Chapter 13*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Dutchy from the look of Ducky's shop he's got more tools than he can use now. LOL

He's probable got a set or two but can't find them in amongst all the toy's he's got!!!

I could be wrong but *I don't think so!!!* ;->


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Side doors, Chapter 13*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> Do *you* like a HSS drill bit set 1-6 mm, ascending 0,1 mm, 51 pcs. for free? Sent me a PM with your adress.
> - Dutchy


Thanks buddy, your gesture is greatly appreciated. I will turn down your kind offer only because I just don't work to that precision and would never use the in betweens (.0 and .5 sizes). Unfortunately your kind gesture would be wasted though greatly appreciated. If I did the Bulli, I'm guessing the 27/64" would suffice.

Smartie! Yes *#4*, you are closer to the truth than you thought… I have (at least in metric on the last count a few years ago, but in .5mm increments) a set of cheap bits I use as setup blocks, a good set of HSS, a set of cobalt and a set of bullet points… OOSP nearly forgot the set of brad points, the metric and imperial forstner bits, small set of tapered drill bits, countersink bits, spade bits, SDS masonry bits, TCT bits … and that's not to mention the sets of imperials… I must be suffering from *Gender dysphoria *as I cannot resist a "*For Sale*" tag… even in a tool shop. 
Look as I might though I couldn't find my 4.2 bit… I's probably in my collection of 1.2mm to 13.2mm (in 1mm increments) but borrowed by the missus without telling me.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Front window parts, Chapter 14*

.
This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern. 
.









.
.
This build is from the prototype and after this is done I always do some changes in the drawing where necessary. So the final plan is a little (better) different. I used mostly Chery and Ash for the build. 
.
.
*Comments are much appreciated.*
.














































6













































11













































16













































21































































*See also the blog of htl*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Front window parts, Chapter 14*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


You make it look too easy!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Front window parts, Chapter 14*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


*Ain't that the truth!!!!!* LOL
But hey if it was easy any buddy could do it! 
Right or Wrong?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Front window parts, Chapter 14*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Right! * Dutchy*'s the Tchaikovsky of the sanding disk…

Notice the fingers never leave the hand!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Front window parts, Chapter 14*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


He is not one of them there Tchoiceskys their not fro Holland!!! :-{


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *Front window parts, Chapter 14*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> He is not one of them there Tchoiceskys their not fro Holland!!! :-{
> 
> - htl


But they all drove VW's (with strings)!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Front window parts, Chapter 14*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


I noticed your wooden button steering wheel Dutchy… 
I'm having trouble purchasing them but will keep looking as it gives a great alternative to shop bought ones…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *Front window parts, Chapter 14*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Your blog certainly gives us even more appreciation of this first rate model Jan. It also helps us appreciate the ingenuity needed to get such a great result.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Front window parts, Chapter 14*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Thanks all for your comment.


----------



## George_SA (May 4, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Front window parts, Chapter 14*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Wow , that is fine work!


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*Bumpers, Chapter 15*

.
This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern. 
.









.
.
This build is from the prototype and after this is done I always do some changes in the drawing where necessary. So the final plan is a little (better) different. I used mostly Chery and Ash for the build. 
.
.
*Comments are much appreciated.*
.














































6




































*See also the blog of htl*


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Bumpers, Chapter 15*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


The VW Bus is just awesome. I am amazed at the detail.

How do you hold the small parts to the sanding disk without sanding your fingers.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Bumpers, Chapter 15*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> The VW Bus is just awesome. I am amazed at the detail.
> 
> How do you hold the small parts to the sanding disk without sanding your fingers.
> 
> - Redoak49


 There are more asking me about sanding. But believe me the risc of injure my hands is very small. The disk speed is regulated and sometimes I use a plier. The disk speed can be so slowly that it is even possible to put my hand to the disk without any problem.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *Bumpers, Chapter 15*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Great blog!!!
I should go back and put some bumpers on, now that I've seen these, but you know that's going to happen right!
Maybe the *Thing* can have some. LOL


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *Bumpers, Chapter 15*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


so much time effort and precision…


----------



## George_SA (May 4, 2012)

Dutchy said:


> *Bumpers, Chapter 15*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Nice work


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

*The roof, Chapter 17*

.
This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern. 
.









.
.
This build is from the prototype and after this is done I always do some changes in the drawing where necessary. So the final plan is a little (better) different. I used mostly Chery and Ash for the build. 
.
.
*Comments are much appreciated.*
.














































6













































11













































*See also the blog of htl*


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *The roof, Chapter 17*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Well there's nothing more I can say about your sanding that hasn't been said… SO…

Thought it might be toe nail clippings after you removed the clog!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Dutchy said:


> *The roof, Chapter 17*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Great job!
I was wondering what tools you would use to shape the top.
I'm thinking more and more I need a few hand tools to get er done.

That's one wild looking shoe I think I'm seeing in the picture above. LOL


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Dutchy said:


> *The roof, Chapter 17*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Always a pleasure to see your blog posts!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Dutchy said:


> *The roof, Chapter 17*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...


Looking good Dutchy…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Dutchy said:


> *The roof, Chapter 17*
> 
> .
> This is the blog of the building of the VW bus according my pattern.
> ...





> Looking good Dutchy…
> 
> - crowie


Hmm. A dutchmam in clogs?... You been smokin' *crowie*... or mum put you in the dog house!


----------

